# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  >  С днем рождения, Vvvyg

## mike 1

Поздравляю, с днем рождения, Вадим.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Azraex

С Днём рождения!

----------


## Никита Соловьев

*Azraex*, Крупный поэт и филолог однажды сказал: «съесть торт никогда не поздно».

----------


## Azraex

Да, именно так  :Cheesy:

----------

